# Which track to buy? I'm starting from scratch.



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

At the moment I'm looking at Kato, but I realised I don't know much (anything) about the various track brands, the pros and cons of each.

So... considering I want to stick with one brand, which one do you suggest, and why?
If you have ease of purchase of the track in mind, remember I'm based in Italy with fairly frequent trips to Japan (as soon as they reopen the borders  )


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I an building a simple layout with kato Unitrack. IMHO there are (at least) three things that can make using Kato Unitrack difficult: 
1) The instructions tend to be in Japanese. Maybe if I'd started with a "set" I might have got some English instructions.
2) U.S. vendors like modeltrainstuff.com or hobbylinc.com may not carry all accessories. As an example, modeltrainstuff.com doesn't carry all of the electrical accessories to build a non-DCC layout with Kato parts.
3) The online catalogs at modeltrainstuff.com or hobbylinc.com seem haphazard, and have stuff for elevated tramways and such randomly mixed in with "basic" Unitrack.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The first question...how large and how complex do
you plan your layout?

Kato, and other track on roadbed systems are not
readily compatible with standard track accessories
such as turnouts and crossings...they are also not
compatible with other makes of such products. Your
layout design is limited by the track sections offered
by Kato. 

However, if the layout you plan is small with only an
oval and a few spurs and perhaps a small yard, then
the Kato system would be a good choice.

If, what you have in mind, encompasses a long
meandering mainline, with perhaps more than one
route your trains can take, a good number of turnouts
for spurs and yards and perhaps a crossing...it would
be better that you choose flex track and standard turnouts
and other track accessories. Flex track comes in 3 foot
sections that you can cut and bend to match your
track plans. You have a wider selection of turnouts and
other accessories.

Don


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

DonR said:


> The first question...how large and how complex do
> you plan your layout?
> 
> Kato, and other track on roadbed systems are not
> ...


This is the layout. I have slightly modified it, but essentially it's there








New track layout from newbie


Still working on it, but it's in the final stages. The left half should be Japanese rail themed, while the right half should be Italian rail themed. They're joined by a bridge between the tables. So far I'm quite keen on a suspension bridge, mainly for the visual effect. It will most likely be a...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a Kato M2 kit that I bought for testing locomotives, grades, etc. prior to starting construction on my layout. Its about the best click track system I've seen. 

That said, I went with flex track and turnouts from Peco because I desired long flowing curves, and am planning on keeping the layout for a good number of years and didn't want to deal with electrical issues from lots of small pieces of track. I don't think it's a good idea to try soldering Unitrack, but who knows. Peco code 55 is also fairly robust in that the rails are actually double bottom flanged code 80 with the bottom flange embedded in the ties.

However, I'd probably be done right now if I had used Unitrack rather than the 15% or so that I've laid thus far. I do think I'm ending up with a better end result though. You have to be really careful with flex track joints in corners to avoid kinking, but when its done right it looks great.

Kato has (or is about to) ship a flex track conversion track, you could build in Kato Unitrack for tricky sections to get alignments right, then move to flex track in open locations or to fudge alignments.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I was originally going to go with Kato Unitrack, but after researching, decided to go a less expensive route and used Atlas Flex track, a few Atlas sectional pieces (like 90 degree crossings and rerailers) and Peco Turnouts. I ended up using Code 80. 

The Atlas track and the Peco turnouts all connect together perfectly, although, most people say you need to solder the joints. I did, but not until after I had laid everything down using straight pins to hold the track down onto the cork roadbed.

Kato Unitrack has a lot of advantages, but it is quite expensive compared to the combination of tracks I chose.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Kato is probably the best out there for road bed track. It's simple to use and reliable. And you will save time using it over flex and wiring turnouts etc. Use all kato and be done with it. Their turnouts and crossings are excellent and good deals can be had on eBay or marketplace

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Zante said:


> At the moment I'm looking at Kato, but I realised I don't know much (anything) about the various track brands, the pros and cons of each.
> 
> So... considering I want to stick with one brand, which one do you suggest, and why?
> If you have ease of purchase of the track in mind, remember I'm based in Italy with fairly frequent trips to Japan (as soon as they reopen the borders  )


There are three types of model track available. Roadbed track, sectional track, and flex track.

Roadbed track has a plastic roadbed piece under each track section, and the sections lock together firmly. The two common brands of roadbed track are Bachmann EZ-Track, and Kato Unitrack. Kato is better, especially their turnouts (track switches) Bachmann's track is OK, but not as well made as Kato. The big difference, and the reason for choosing Kato over Bachmann, is the turnouts. Kato turnouts are well made & very reliable. Bachmann turnouts are neither well made or reliable. In fact they're downright lousy, the worst turnouts on the market. They are plagued with derailments and breakdowns.

Sectional track is like roadbed track, but without the plastic roadbed piece underneath. Its OK, but limits your curve choices and really offers no advantage over flex track.

Flex Track is the choice of most experienced model railroaders. It can be used as straight track, or formed to any desired curve. It comes in 30"-36" long pieces and hence has fewer rail joints than sectional, or roadbed track. It is also the least costly of the three track types.

The file below has more information on track.

Traction Fan


----------



## yankeejwb (Nov 30, 2021)

I had a layout years ago that used sectional and flex. It gave me maximum flexibility in design, but was a beast to ballast and the experience convinced me never to do it again. For my new layout I researched the options and went with Kato Unitrack. It's expensive, but I love it. It has made trackwork so foolproof and simple that I'll never go back. 
Like others said, availability is the one other real issue. I had to order all of it piecemeal online, though the World's Greatest Hobby set gave me a good start.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

yankeejwb said:


> I had a layout years ago that used sectional and flex. It gave me maximum flexibility in design, but was a beast to ballast and the experience convinced me never to do it again. For my new layout I researched the options and went with Kato Unitrack. It's expensive, but I love it. It has made trackwork so foolproof and simple that I'll never go back.
> Like others said, availability is the one other real issue. I had to order all of it piecemeal online, though the World's Greatest Hobby set gave me a good start.


Well to each his own. I hate ballasting as much as the next guy, but I wouldn't sacrifice the design flexibility and more realistic appearance for ease of assembly. Track laying/ ballasting is pretty much a once-and-done event.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well to each his own. I hate ballasting as much as the next guy, but I wouldn't sacrifice the design flexibility and more realistic appearance for ease of assembly. Track laying/ ballasting is pretty much a once-and-done event.


I haven't been at this for very long, and have always heard ballasting is a such a dreadful task. I must be doing it wrong, because for me it's the only phase of the modeling that is actually easy! Goes very fast, and does a proper job of securing the track. 
I am looking forward to doing more ballasting. Laying track, soldering, weathering, meh not so much.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

498cm3 said:


> I haven't been at this for very long, and have always heard ballasting is a such a dreadful task. I must be doing it wrong, because for me it's the only phase of the modeling that is actually easy! Goes very fast, and does a proper job of securing the track.
> I am looking forward to doing more ballasting. Laying track, soldering, weathering, meh not so much.
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


Will you come ballast mine? I'll provide room and board and pay for your transportation!


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Zante said:


> At the moment I'm looking at Kato, but I realised I don't know much (anything) about the various track brands, the pros and cons of each.
> 
> So... considering I want to stick with one brand, which one do you suggest, and why?
> If you have ease of purchase of the track in mind, remember I'm based in Italy with fairly frequent trips to Japan (as soon as they reopen the borders  )


How much track laying experience do you have?

Based on your question, I assume probably little to none. And in that case, going with Kato track is also probably your best bet.


----------



## Thelic (Jan 10, 2018)

Isn’t ballasting basically a victory lap? You’ve done the subroadbed, the roadbed, the track, the track weathering…


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Thelic said:


> Isn’t ballasting basically a victory lap? You’ve done the subroadbed, the roadbed, the track, the track weathering…


I consider it part of making scenery.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a garage layout in Florida with a lot of flex track and hilly ground. The Florida part of it, humidity, seemed to cause a fair amount of dirty track. The flexibility of the layout caused some issues too. Made me want to try Kato track in Michigan. I have double track crossovers and enough switches and sidings to have some fun, and it was solid until I tore it up when we put the house up for sale. Then COVID put paid to that and I am thinking about another layout. I have Kato track to do it. With Kato track I can also set up a track on a table in little time and have a bit of fun. I try not to think too deeply about this stuff, just enough to have some fun with it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That's what it's all about...fun with trains. I'm among
those who get serious when folks ask for opinions 
about various aspects of the hobby. Maybe too much
so. Your comments sort of set me straight. Do enjoy
your new layout.

Don


----------



## nightfly (Oct 27, 2016)

It really depends on how much you want to model, and how much of your time you prefer to spend building, vs running your trains. Some modelers the joy is in creation of scenery; others, such as myself, in running the trains. That said, I went with Kato and Tomix. Kato makes a conversion track, and so both can easily be used in the same layout. The reason for this, is that Tomix makes more different types of pieces of tracks than Kato does. Both are excellent, and don't require as much upkeep as flextrack layouts do (In my experience, anyway). As you make trips to Japan, both will be available to you. When not traveling, you can get both from an online vendor Plaza Japan. I buy from they regularly, and their shipping has always arrived promptly from Japan to U.S.A., often faster than many U.S. vendors. Japanese Anime Action Figures | Model Kits | Plaza Japan
and they have an ebay store, which is where I first found them: 
Plaza Japan | eBay Stores
They have someone who can speak English as well, should you need to phone them. 
In this way, I can get most of my pieces from my local hobby shop, and also get the rare sized pieces of track and nice trains which they don't carry, as well.


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

nightfly said:


> It really depends on how much you want to model, and how much of your time you prefer to spend building, vs running your trains. Some modelers the joy is in creation of scenery; others, such as myself, in running the trains. That said, I went with Kato and Tomix. Kato makes a conversion track, and so both can easily be used in the same layout. The reason for this, is that Tomix makes more different types of pieces of tracks than Kato does. Both are excellent, and don't require as much upkeep as flextrack layouts do (In my experience, anyway). As you make trips to Japan, both will be available to you. When not traveling, you can get both from an online vendor Plaza Japan. I buy from they regularly, and their shipping has always arrived promptly from Japan to U.S.A., often faster than many U.S. vendors. Japanese Anime Action Figures | Model Kits | Plaza Japan
> and they have an ebay store, which is where I first found them:
> Plaza Japan | eBay Stores
> They have someone who can speak English as well, should you need to phone them.
> In this way, I can get most of my pieces from my local hobby shop, and also get the rare sized pieces of track and nice trains which they don't carry, as well.


Thanks a lot, this Plaza Japan place looks just the right place for my shopping when I'm not in Japan!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

nightfly said:


> When not traveling, you can get both from an online vendor Plaza Japan. I buy from they regularly, and their shipping has always arrived promptly from Japan to U.S.A., often faster than many U.S. vendors. Japanese Anime Action Figures | Model Kits | Plaza Japan


Nice looking site, but I found the lack of a search function frustrating.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Years ago I bought some Thomas the Tank sets from Plaza Japan. Worked out well, bought the trains through ebay and ran them for grandchildren over Kato track. I recently sold the Thomas sets. Got my money back, only loss was inflation.


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

GNfan said:


> Nice looking site, but I found the lack of a search function frustrating.


It does have a search function


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Zante said:


> It does have a search function


OK I found it. You have to click on the magnifying glass in the upper right corner to bring it up. Thanks.


----------



## Zante (Dec 9, 2021)

GNfan said:


> OK I found it. You have to click on the magnifying glass in the upper right corner to bring it up. Thanks.


Yeah, to be fair it's not really obvious.


----------



## Mark C (Jul 11, 2020)

I would vote for Kato. I'm about to build a fairly track heavy N scale layout in a space of about 15 x 13'. I've yet to find any track arrangement that I can't do in Kato. I've used Atlas in the distant past along with flex track et al, but not missing that at all. The quality is great, and really easy to rearrange and try things until you are ready to lock things down. The roadbed can certainly be dressed up to look more realistic but doesn't look bad as is even.

I've bought 90% of my track on Amazon, sometimes coming from Japan as needed, and have had zero problems


----------

